# Creating IPB forums for FREE like phpBB for free



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 18, 2005)

Guys!
I wanted to know does *IPB* also provide FREE service like phpBB provides?
I mean like phpBB allows us to create forums for FREE.
*www.phpbbforfree.com/

Is there ne link, from where we can also create IPB forums for free in similar manner as in phpBB for free...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes. 
*IPB 1.3* is totally free. *IPB 2.0* trial is also free (with restrictions) and also you have that "Trail" at the bottom of the board (but you can remove it ). IPB 2.0X is not free and is paid. 


Why can't you install it on your own, by this way, you get many features that may be disabled when go for "readymade forums".


----------



## theraven (Aug 18, 2005)

1.3 no longer available for download

id suggest u take a look at SMF


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2005)

Here you go:

*invisionfree.com/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 18, 2005)

thnx guys!
and thank u very much Nemesis, thats what I wanted...

thnx once again to all of U


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 18, 2005)

One more thing!
Can we upgrade the version of these boards (both phpBB and IPB) in the FREE service?

I mean the board I created using the link mentioned by Nemesis, has version 1.3 and the latest is 2.0 or something like that.
So can we upgrade to it withour buying license?
Same for phpBB for free also?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 18, 2005)

I found one more link to create FREE IPB forum:

*www.invisionplus.net/


----------



## theraven (Aug 19, 2005)

im sure IPB 1.3 isnt available for download unless its on a server providin free IPB
which i think the above link is

no u cannot upgrade since upgraded versions are pay
only 2.0.0 is a free TRIAL .... as grudge has said


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, raven said it. We cant upgrade for free. But trust me, it's way better than phpBB. 

From 1.3 you can upgrade to 2.0 Trial (with restrictions).


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 19, 2005)

yes, very much like phpBB u can install directly on server instead of installing it on ur machine and then using it as per ur need.

but i m not 100% sure abt that. cos if someone needs to test the scripts, he needs to use it at offline mode only running with php n mysql servers running in bg.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 19, 2005)

> But trust me, it's way better than phpBB.



in terms of security vBulletin  is ahead of phpBB. security forums like antionline.com and astalavista.com use them.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 19, 2005)

^^ 
vB is $180 and even the paid version of IPB is less than that and phpBB's price is unbeatable.


----------

